# Buddy Heater Modification



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I went to Home Depot and picked up this to install on my Buddy Heater!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

AWESOME!! gOOD idea!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah that's sweet


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They make a heater that has a wire frame that you can boil water and such. Itll hold a coffee can. I believe there mr buddy also. Have to show this one too the old man!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice idea. What is it that you purchased from Home Depot for the shelf? How did you attach it to the heater? Maybe another pic or 2?


----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

Great Idea, Can heat up my toasted cheese sandwitchs.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Great Idea, Can heat up my toasted cheese sandwitchs


Read my mind!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=132730.0


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

seen it on ice shanty too....all you need is a paint roller tray that hangs in a 5gal bucket. bend...snip...and fit into place.....real easy and cheap too


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Home Depots paint section has different sized paint roller screens. Just picked the one I wanted out and secured it to the metal shroud of my heater with self drilling 3/8 screws. Seems to work well. Good luck!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought a Big Buddy in starting to buy shanty supplies. I'll be modding mine for heating/cooking foods shortly I hope and am still interested in seeing any other approaches you guys have used. :B


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

very cool have to try myself thanks for the tip


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I am glad this was brought back to the top. I have been meaning to get pics of mine and had forgotten about it until now. I used a dog cage that my blue tic was not fond of and she promptly destroyed it lol.

The usable portion of the grill is 12" long by 8" wide.


















This is cut to fit into three of the top holes. It was also cut to snap in and allow some spring to help take the load off the heater to help prevent tip over.


















It attaches to the back with 2 twist ties.

















It will easily hold 2 of the large cans of soup even out at the end of the grill. That is 2+ lbs. sitting at the end.









Remember to take off the paper wrapper and open the can before heating. I use a little aluminum handle that is used while backpacking to hold cooking pots to move the can of soup as it is HOT! Bring a spoon and you have lunch while the bite is slow. A foil wrapped sandwich heated over this is great as well.

Joe


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice setup Joe. I like how easy it is to put in place or remove. :B


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

this works as well i even went to get it copyrighted.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice set up fish master! Light, heat and a warm meal all in 1 shot.

Joe


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Very good ideas! Lets keep them coming.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

look at you guys!! this is great...good thinking!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

West Branch Joe, I like how yours extends out over the heater. I think you could control what you are warming up that way. Good idea.


----------

